

Aaron Swartz and the YC Community - the_decider

I just saw the new Aaron Swartz documentary, &quot;The Intenet&#x27;s Own Boy.&quot; It chronicles the tragic destruction of Aaron at the hands of a brutally cruel government. They crushed him emotionally and also financially. His legal bills were in the millions of dollars. Frankly, I&#x27;m disappointed that the tech community did not do more to support his struggle. YC in particular. He was after all, one of their own. One of their success stories so to speak. With all the billions that the community has at their disposal, should more have been done to support a young visionary when he decided to step outside the profitable world of tech and into the dangerous, unforgiving world of politics? We all claim to want to &quot;change the world&quot; but Aaron took that motto to its word, and paid for it with his life. What does that mean? Do no-financial struggles matter, or is it all about making that first billion?
======
terravion
I thought that YC's strong advocacy of Title II requirements and net
neutrality--when other open internet tech luminaries have fallen down on the
job--was in someway a tribute to his work for a free and open internet. A bit
understated and in the subtext--but nonetheless and a meaningful and effective
tribute. All the more meaningful because it promises real, lasting change
instead of chest thumping and gestures.

------
asadlionpk
I thought about that too when I watched that documentary. You should check out
what pg thinks of Aaron in this recent video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMqgiXLjvRs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMqgiXLjvRs)
at around 7:42

~~~
japhyr
That was really interesting to watch. I liked the description of Aaron
realizing at 13 that he could just start acting like an adult, and doing so.
pg is right, many of the lines that keep kids in check are not real, and only
work because so many people buy into the idea of what kids are supposed to be
like.

------
donnut
I agree. The power is where the money is and that money is at the big corps.
They will do everything at their power to keep that status quo. What surprises
me is that their so few people who try to fight that power imbalance. Is this
because people think they can hardly do anything about it? Or don't they care,
because they are ok? Or are they afraid for the consequences? In case of Aaron
Swartz the government (backed up by some lobby group?) succeeded in creating
this feeling of fear to fight the system.

------
codecrusade
I too share the shock- Why is the valley so cold?

